# Hairless rats in Michigan!



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey y'all,Saw these poor guys on craigslist. I emailed the lady asking if I could take just one..but she didn't seem to want to separate. Is it possible that they really are sterile? Or has she just been lucky so far?At any rate these babies make me so sad!If anyone out there is willing to take in one or two I'd be happy to take in one myself!https://annarbor.craigslist.org/pet/4681752507.html


----------

